# Por que tan vacio el DIs...



## zuly

Pq? esta tan vacio el Dis en espanol ...deben haber mas freaks como yo por aki ...


----------



## cyctorres

zuly said:


> Pq? esta tan vacio el Dis en espanol ...deben haber mas freaks como yo por aki ...



Si habemos mas freaks, pero la economia no nos ayuda y es deprimente  entrar y saber que uno no puede ir al mundo magico en buen tiempo.


----------



## zuly

Mi disney-fix diario es entrar aki y al menos si no puedo ir ayudar con lo que pueda a los demas ..un pokito de pixie dust


----------



## jog58

Otro freak aqui!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

También miro por aquí para ver quien tiene preguntas.

Tal vez debemos empezar unos temas donde hablamos de los diferentes parques y el crucero.

Como vivo cerca de Disneyland, lo conozco muy bien, pero no tanto a WDW.


----------



## jog58

Mary Jo, has visitado WDW?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Sí. Fui en '99 con mis hijos (tenían 11 y 10), mi padre, su esposa, y el nieto de ella (tenía 11).  Pasamos como nueve días allá y lo pasamos muy muy bien!

Además he visitado un par de veces por unos días.

También he estado en unos cruceros, pero visito más a Disneyland.


----------



## jog58

Mary Jo said:


> Sí. Fui en '99 con mis hijos (tenían 11 y 10), mi padre, su esposa, y el nieto de ella (tenía 11).  Pasamos como nueve días allá y lo pasamos muy muy bien!
> 
> Además he visitado un par de veces por unos días.
> 
> También he estado en unos cruceros, pero visito más a Disneyland.



te gusta WDW o Disneyland mejor? O los dos?


----------



## Brandy C

Hola Amigos,

Me gusta Disneyland mejor que Magic Kingdom pero mi favorito de todos los parques es Epcot. Mi hija visito Francia el ano pasado y ella me dice que le gusta Disneyland Paris mejor.


----------



## Mayra

Q bueno q el foro en español continua.  No había podido conectarme hasta ahora.

En enero d este año visitamos por 1ra vez Disneyland y casi pierdo todas mis fotos pq al regresar mi computadora se dañó con todas las fotografías del viaje sin q me diera tiempo a hacer un backup.  Gracias a Dios se reparó la comp y no se afectó ningún documento.

A ver si hago por fin el reporte d viaje d estas vacaciones


----------



## zdesiree

Hola a todos!!  Yo estoy planificando para ir en diciembre porque mi hijo mayor de 9 años me ha estado hostigando para que vayamos en epoca navideña.  La primera vez que los llevé fue en esa época y definitivamente ha sido la favorita de todos.  Asi que con el favor de papá Dios vamos a ir mi mamá, mi esposo, mis 2 hijos, mi hija, mis 2 hijastras y yo.


----------



## Vivianne

Creo que somos muchos mas.  Solo que algunos responden mayormente en los otros foros.  Pero algunos visitan este foro por curiosidad y quizas con el tiempo pongan un comentario en este foro.  

Asi es que le mandamos saludos a todos del Dis en Espanol y los invitamos que pongan por lo menos un comentario!


----------



## Vixen

Brandy C said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> Me gusta Disneyland mejor que Magic Kingdom pero mi favorito de todos los parques es Epcot. Mi hija visito Francia el ano pasado y ella me dice que le gusta Disneyland Paris mejor.




  yo tambien amo a Disneyland... bueno sera por que nunca he ido a WDW pero no se veo como que tiene mas Dland!


----------



## zuly

Got it!!


----------



## Linxzy

Hola a todos! Hace tiempo que no entraba al Dis como tal, los estudios no me dejan tiempo libre para estar aqui ya tanto. Todavia les debo fotos de cuando fui a WDW en diciembre... un dia de estos las pondre. 

Cuidensen.


----------



## Vivianne

Hola otra vez.

He visitado DW 12 veces. La primera vez fue en mi luna del miel.  Como se va el tiempo tan rapido.  Creo que por eso prefiero DW a Disneylandia.  Aunque he visitado a Disneylandia una vez y tengo buenos recuerdos.  Especialmente, que fue el primer parque de Walt.  Y tengo una buena impresion de un buen padre que se intereso por su familia.  Y tambien fuimos en un cruzero en el Disney Wonder de 4 dias hacia las Bahamas.  Me encanto la isla de Castaway Cay.  Tan bello.  El sol y la agua tan azul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




El Dis me ha ayudado planear la mayoria de mis viajes.

En mi primer viaje, no existia esta ayuda como el Dis.  Uno tenia que depender en las agencias de viaje.  Pero, hoy dia se hace tan facil planear viajes por sitios como este en el internet.


----------



## rmonty02

Hola a todos. Disculpen la falta de accentos.  Me encanta leer de Disney en espanol.  Me he estado informando de DVC aqui en DIS, y todo mi tiempo lo he pasado bajo "DVC operations".  Pero ya compre!! Bueno, acabo de firmar el contrato. Mi nueva casa sera en Las Villas en Disney's Grand California Hotel. Ahora solo me toca planear nuestras vacaciones.  Espero que pueda ser una reserva. para este Diciembre.  Tengo que hablar a las 6 de la madrugada el 7 de junio, para ver si podemos.  Si no, entones nos esperamos hasta Feb'10. 

Hasta a proxima...


----------



## zdesiree

rmonty02 said:


> Hola a todos. Disculpen la falta de accentos.  Me encanta leer de Disney en espanol.  Me he estado informando de DVC aqui en DIS, y todo mi tiempo lo he pasado bajo "DVC operations".  Pero ya compre!! Bueno, acabo de firmar el contrato. Mi nueva casa sera en Las Villas en Disney's Grand California Hotel. Ahora solo me toca planear nuestras vacaciones.  Espero que pueda ser una reserva. para este Diciembre.  Tengo que hablar a las 6 de la madrugada el 7 de junio, para ver si podemos.  Si no, entones nos esperamos hasta Feb'10.
> 
> Hasta a proxima...



Que emocion!!! Poco a poco estan llegando otros miembros del DVC a Disney en espanol.  

Bienvenido!!!!!!


----------



## Vivianne

rmonty02 said:


> Hola a todos. Disculpen la falta de accentos.  Me encanta leer de Disney en espanol.  Me he estado informando de DVC aqui en DIS, y todo mi tiempo lo he pasado bajo "DVC operations".  Pero ya compre!! Bueno, acabo de firmar el contrato. Mi nueva casa sera en Las Villas en Disney's Grand California Hotel. Ahora solo me toca planear nuestras vacaciones.  Espero que pueda ser una reserva. para este Diciembre.  Tengo que hablar a las 6 de la madrugada el 7 de junio, para ver si podemos.  Si no, entones nos esperamos hasta Feb'10.
> 
> Hasta a proxima...



Hola! Espero que todo salga bien en sus planes de viaje...


----------



## cyctorres

A ver quien es el proximo en ir a Disney?


----------



## zdesiree

Yo no se si yo soy la próxima pero mi fecha es diciembre 12 al 23.  Mis chicos ya me tienen loca con ir para allá, vamos a quedarnos en 3 hoteles diferentes que ya la reservaciones están ready.  Me falta todavia comprar los boletos de avión que me paso chequeando a ver si los precios bajan, pero nada que ver, siguen caros.


----------



## Talock

cyctorres said:


> A ver quien es el proximo en ir a Disney?



Bueno, nosotros nos vamos el 17 de agosto aprovechando el inicio del Free Dining. Ojalá no nos llueva mucho. Tenemos reservaciones para:

-Whispering Canyon Café
-The Wave
-Le Cellier Steakhouse
-50's Prime Time Café
-Kona Café
-Donald's Safari Breakfast


----------



## Country Flower

Hola a todos!!
Mi viaje es en noviembre 3-10.
Talock espero leer sobre tu experiencia en los diferentes restaurantes. Que disfrutes!!


----------



## cyctorres

Country Flower said:


> Hola a todos!!
> Mi viaje es en noviembre 3-10.
> Talock espero leer sobre tu experiencia en los diferentes restaurantes. Que disfrutes!!



y yo erspero saber de ustedes 2 cuando regresen de sus viajes, jeje


----------



## cyctorres

Toda mi gente a desaparesido


----------



## ambria193

cyctorres said:


> Toda mi gente a desaparesido



Hola:

Estamos por aquí, no me había dado cuenta que eras de PR también, yo soy San German...


----------



## jog58

yo estoy aqui tambien!


----------



## cyctorres

ambria193 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estamos por aquí, no me había dado cuenta que eras de PR también, yo soy San German...





jog58 said:


> yo estoy aqui tambien!




gracias por no dejarme solito aqui, como dice el burro de shrek "porque toy solito ya nadie tengo a mi lado" creo q asi fue q dijo


----------



## saradela

Yo voy en julio 2010...pero sigo aqui tambien.


----------



## jog58

saradela said:


> Yo voy en julio 2010...pero sigo aqui tambien.



yo voy en Mayo! yay!


----------



## saradela

Ya que Disney extendió sus descuentos para verano, tome ventaja y voy 10 dias, 5 a POP y 5  a WL. Ahorre aPROX.850 DOLLARES. Quisiera en lugar de ir al Pop ir al Animal Kingdom Lodge, pero son 300 dollares de diferencia.......en fin, tengo hasta marzo 20 para decidir, si es que todavia hay lugar.


----------



## LaLupita

Hola!  Saludos a todos.  Aqui en casa somos dis freaks! Mi DD y yo siempre estamos al tanto de todo lo que pasa en WDW.  Nos falta poco para nuestro próximo viaje a nuestro segundo hogar


----------



## irirom

*​*Hola a todos.
Yo soy nueva pór acá, pero espero leerles más y me dén consejitos,porfavór para viajar pronto a DWD.
Saludos.
Iris​[/B]


----------



## cyctorres

Que  tristeza ver la seccion de español tan vacia, ya casi nadie comparte


----------



## stormys

Saludos desde la Ciudad de México.
Nustra familia somo fanaticos de Disney. Pronto será nuestro 3er viaje a un parque, de luna de miel fuimos a Disneyland, en el 2007 fuimos a Crucero Magic y en octubre pasado fuimos a WDW con nuestros hijos, algo que les puedo decir es: Si vaz a viajar con niños pequeños (hasta +/-5 años) se me hace mejor California, porque todo esta mas cerca y los niños se cansan menos; ya con niños mayores pues si, ya es mejor WDW por su tamaño y atracciones, no se diga para adolecentes.
Saludos y seguimos en contacto °o°


----------



## saradela

stormys said:


> Saludos desde la Ciudad de México.
> Nustra familia somo fanaticos de Disney. Pronto será nuestro 3er viaje a un parque, de luna de miel fuimos a Disneyland, en el 2007 fuimos a Crucero Magic y en octubre pasado fuimos a WDW con nuestros hijos, algo que les puedo decir es: Si vaz a viajar con niños pequeños (hasta +/-5 años) se me hace mejor California, porque todo esta mas cerca y los niños se cansan menos; ya con niños mayores pues si, ya es mejor WDW por su tamaño y atracciones, no se diga para adolecentes.
> Saludos y seguimos en contacto °o°



 En que parte de la ciudad de Mexico viven?  creí ser la única Mexicana que se metia a los Disbords!!! que bueno que hay mas!!!


----------



## stormys

Vivo en Cuajimalpa, ¿Y tu?.
Yo entro muy seguido a este foro, casi no escribo, pero si leo muchas cosas que me ayuden a planear nuestros viajes.

Saludos  °o°


----------



## saradela

stormys said:


> Vivo en Cuajimalpa, ¿Y tu?.
> Yo entro muy seguido a este foro, casi no escribo, pero si leo muchas cosas que me ayuden a planear nuestros viajes.
> 
> Saludos  °o°



Yo vivo en Tecamachalco. Yo entro diario a Disbords. También´para planear viajes.....
Tengo uno planeado para Julio. Tengo 2 niñas de 21 y 12 años. Saludos


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Yo estoy aqui


----------



## danny25

Hola yo vivo en Uruguay sudamerica y he realizado mas de 22 viajes a Disneyworld, soy loco por Disney asi como mi familia tambien, conozco con lujo de detalles Disneyworld y estoy a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar, mucho Magia Disney para ustedes


----------



## cyctorres

*Holaaaaaaa.....
alguien  aquiiiiiiiiiii
mi gente ha abandonado nuestra pagina*


----------



## ambria193

Hola:
Estamos aquí, , entro casi todos los días 
Deberian abrir un foro como el de Disney Cruise Line, para nosotros, siempre me paso alli,entiendo el ingles bastante bien pero aveces para escribirlo  jajaja!!!  y el Google traductor no me ayuda mucho, se hace lo que se puede lol. cuidense mucho


----------



## ITmickey

No me conecto tan seguido, pues no tengo un viaje a wdw en el horizonte, pero definitivamente de repente necesito mi 'Disney Fix'


----------



## zdesiree

Yo hace tiempo que no entraba en los Disboards como tal...es que no estoy planificando un viaje para WDW proximamente y eso me deprime. 

Pasamos por primera vez la semana de Navidad el diciembre pasado en WDW, eramos 13 personas en total y tuvimos nuestros buenos y malos momentos.  Pero mi experiencia fue que la navidad en Florida es puramente WDW, una vez estas afuera del terreno de Disney, la Navidad se apaga.

Nos quedamos en 3 hoteles:  BLT, AKV y OKW.

Me hace falta planificar un viaje!!!!


----------



## jog58

zdesiree said:


> Yo hace tiempo que no entraba en los Disboards como tal...es que no estoy planificando un viaje para WDW proximamente y eso me deprime.
> 
> Pasamos por primera vez la semana de Navidad el diciembre pasado en WDW, eramos 13 personas en total y tuvimos nuestros buenos y malos momentos.  Pero mi experiencia fue que la navidad en Florida es puramente WDW, una vez estas afuera del terreno de Disney, la Navidad se apaga.
> 
> Nos quedamos en 3 hoteles:  BLT, AKV y OKW.
> 
> Me hace falta planificar un viaje!!!!



yo estoy en la misma situacion. Mi esposo y yo estabamos en Florida en Abril y Mayo y no tenemos otro viaje planeado.


----------



## Happy_dreams

Hola, de donde son todos?


----------



## ITmickey

Happy_dreams said:


> Hola, de donde son todos?



Saludos desde la Cd de México


----------



## Happy_dreams

ITmickey said:


> Saludos desde la Cd de México



Hola! Yo soy de Puerto Rico y viajo hacia California todos los anos con mis padres y hermana . (Disneyland)!


----------



## Maggie.lobe

Happy_dreams said:
			
		

> Hola, de donde son todos?



Hola soy de Monterrey, México, planeo ir a wdw en diciembre con mi esposo ( primera vez wdw) mi hermana ( primera vez wdw) y una prima (segndo viaje) para mi será la tercera vez que voy, la idea es Disney 6 días 10 al 15 y 15 al 20 universal, somos muyyyyy fan de Harry Potter y muero de ganas de estar ahí ya!!!!


----------



## stormys

Happy_dreams said:


> Hola, de donde son todos?



Nosotros somos de México D.F., bueno, mi esposa e hijos, yo soy del norte   °o°


----------



## mikelan6

Hola de Miami.


----------



## M4travels

Hola. Sólo hemos pasado de Los Ángeles a San Miguel de Allende. Hasta el momento nos estamos amantes de nuestro nuevo hogar. Sólo estamos a la espera de los enseres domésticos para llegar como ellos obtuvo atascados en la frontera, Laredo, Texas, debido a las lluvias y las inundaciones allí arriba. Vamos en nuestro séptimo crucero de Disney en Septiembre; Barcelona a Puerto Cañaveral y, a continuación, 5 días en WDW.

Michael


----------



## jog58

Saludos de Massachusetts por via de Santo Domingo!


----------



## pr surfer

Happy_dreams said:


> Hola, de donde son todos?


Puerto Rico


----------



## Happy_dreams

pr surfer said:


> Puerto Rico



Hola! Yo saoy de Guaynabo, Puerto Rico! hahahaha nunce he visto un boricua aqui!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr surfer

Happy_dreams said:


> Hola! Yo saoy de Guaynabo, Puerto Rico! hahahaha nunce he visto un boricua aqui!!!!!!!!


jaja... yo vivia en Guaynabo hasta mayo. por Garden Hills/Torrimar.  Me mude para Aguadilla por un trabajo y vivo básicamente en la playa.


----------



## Happy_dreams

pr surfer said:


> jaja... yo vivia en Guaynabo hasta mayo. por Garden Hills/Torrimar.  Me mude para Aguadilla por un trabajo y vivo básicamente en la playa.



Yo vivo por Garden Hills/Torrimar!!! Vivo en Prado Alto, ahi mismo al lado del tren! hahahahahahahhahahha


----------



## zdesiree

Cupey, Puerto Rico


----------



## pr surfer

Happy_dreams said:


> Yo vivo por Garden Hills/Torrimar!!! Vivo en Prado Alto, ahi mismo al lado del tren! hahahahahahahhahahha


que mundo pequeño!  Yo vuelvo a SJ cada otro fin de semana y me quedo con mis padres en Guaynabo!  A veces llevo mis sobrinas al Ben & Jerry's en la estación de trén.


----------



## Happy_dreams

zdesiree said:


> Cupey, Puerto Rico



Hola de Guaynabo!!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

pr surfer said:


> que mundo pequeño!  Yo vuelvo a SJ cada otro fin de semana y me quedo con mis padres en Guaynabo!  A veces llevo mis sobrinas al Ben & Jerry's en la estación de trén.



hahah wow!!!!!!! yo voy a Ben and Jerry's del tren muchas veces!!! Todavia no lo puedo creer....


----------



## pr surfer

Puerto Rico es demasiado pequeño.. jaja!  Estare ahipara coger el tren a ver los Islanders esta noche 

Y de ahi... back to aguadilla


----------



## Happy_dreams

pr surfer said:


> Puerto Rico es demasiado pequeño.. jaja!  Estare ahipara coger el tren a ver los Islanders esta noche
> 
> Y de ahi... back to aguadilla



Pues que disfrutes! hahaha I've never gone to Aguadilla... Yo estaba en Plaza Las Americas hoy.....esperando que mis clases empiezen el 16.


----------



## pr surfer

happy_dreams said:


> pues que disfrutes! Hahaha i've never gone to aguadilla... Yo estaba en plaza las americas hoy.....esperando que mis clases empiezen el 16.


upr?


----------



## Happy_dreams

pr surfer said:


> upr?



No. Yo estudio en Robinson School en el Condado. Voy para 10. Mi hermana esta en la upr y empiesa el 23.


----------



## pr surfer

Happy_dreams said:


> No. Yo estudio en Robinson School en el Condado. Voy para 10. Mi hermana esta en la upr y empiesa el 23.


ahhh.. jaja.  Yo soy ex-alumno de SJS, justo al lado.  Pero soy... un viejo comparado, to say the least.

Estaba supuesto de ir a San Ignacio, pero mami y papi decidieron experimentar conmigo.


----------

